# Short Rider:  Autoflowering or not?



## spacecruiser427 (Feb 4, 2010)

i've got some short rider seeds and i was looking on some other sites for some grow journals.  i've been seeing a lot about them not autoflowering but it says right on the package that they do.  does anyone know for sure if they autoflower or not?  if they don't i want my ******* money back.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 4, 2010)

I grew it a few months ago. Didn't like it. Was way to airy of bud and jus didn't produce that much. It was auto though, sooo GL.

PS, on the bright end, it was very very stony.


----------



## spacecruiser427 (Feb 4, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I grew it a few months ago. Didn't like it. Was way to airy of bud and jus didn't produce that much. It was auto though, sooo GL.
> 
> PS, on the bright end, it was very very stony.


thanks man, that's a releif.  with my situation airy bud is better than no bud at all.


----------



## Locked (Feb 5, 2010)

spacecruiser427 said:
			
		

> i've got some short rider seeds and i was looking on some other sites for some grow journals.  i've been seeing a lot about them not autoflowering but it says right on the package that they do.  does anyone know for sure if they autoflower or not?  if they don't i want my ******* money back.



Some of the auto flowering strains are not totally stable genetics wise...I had a PakiRyder that never auto flowered but once I flipped it to 12/12 it budded up nicely and the smoke is awesome. If the auto grows but does not start flowering around 3-4 weeks then you most likely hve a non stable auto on your hands and will need to flip to 12/12 to get it to flower....


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 5, 2010)

High spacecruiser,  i am currently growin short rider from nirvana. i started off germin 3 seeds... all 3 popped and all 3 are girls and they are autos 4sur. check out my GJ good luck deciding!


----------



## jeb5304 (Feb 5, 2010)

i think it is


----------

